# The Shining!



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

I am new to the forum but I think this is one of the greatest movies of all time. I remember seeing this flick when I was very young. It scared the **** out of me for many years. I am sure you have all discussed it before but hey!! I gots to get me some. Rosmary's Baby Too!!!!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Wow, *The Shining* and *Rosemary's Baby* are classics  I love them both and *The Shining* scared the crap out of me when I was younger and thats what drew me to it. I always got mad at the end of *Rosemary's Baby* when they don't show you what the baby looks like ... always aggravated me


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

I concur - they'll both stand the test of time. Kubrick's "The Shining" still has the ability to terrify me! I will not watch it alone, especially the scene of Danny pedaling through the halls and seeing the two little girls. Polanski's "Rosemary's Baby" is a slow-moving yet very effective classic of a chiller.

Some others that really scare me good: "Phantasm", "Pet Sematary", "The Haunting" (1963), "The Changeling", "Salem's Lot" (1979), "The Blair Witch Project" (oh no - not that film again!), and "Night of the Living Dead" (1968).

These are just a few films that make living worthwhile.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

OMG, I had forgotten about *Phantasm* .. that was a GREAT movie and I loved it, *Pet Cemetary* was another great one. I rented that for a sleep over when it first came out and we watched it three times .. first time with our eyes closed so I guess we watched it twice


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*The Shining* Kubricks version is indeed a horror classic. Why Stephen King hates it is a mystery to me. True, Stanley Kubrick just took some of the characters, some basic plotlines and just chucked the rest of the book in the trash. But Kubricks version is far superior to the other which has King's stamp of approval on it. I try to watch this film as often as I can, last week, I believe Omega and I viddied it and we still agree it's one of the best Horror outings ever, despite the fact we have watched it so many times, yet it hasn't for all the span of years it has been out, lost any of its impact.

*Rosemary's Baby* on the other hand is a snoozefest from start to finish. Something is wrong when I start watching a movie and I can't fight the urge to watch the time to find out when it will be over. This one didn't give me nightmares, it gave me a migraine headache. The real Horror was how Polanski managed to snow so many people into believeing he had made a Horror classic.

Spaulding has a lot of great films on his list with the exception of this one, *The Haunting* and that crapfest *Blair Witch Project.* I miss seeing that you don't have *Dawn of the Dead* up there old buddy. Frame for frame Romero's best film ever.

I guess it's all a matter of preference. What will scare some will not necessarily scare others and vice-versa. :devil:


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Jack is fun in the Shining, but I gotta be honest. I like the version with the guy from WINGS and Rebeca Demorney. :jol: :devil: 

Rosemary always put me to sleep.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

13 ghosts. Oh man..The premise was OK, but Tony Shaloub needs to stay on the set of MONK.

I kept waiting for him to ask for a "wipe" after touching everything.

Mathew Lillard..liked him as Shaggy in Scoobydoo, and maybe that is as close to ghost movie he should get. As a troubled psychic, oh if only he could read my mind! He has a comic tone to him, even though he tries to be serious.

The whole movie had an "off-tone" to me..I dunno..a good rental, maybe.


(edited)oh sorry 'bout that, I should have put this post in a new thread..

The Shining: Kubrick yay!
Tv movie..Nay. Too much emphasis on alcholism..disturbing, yes. Scary,no.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Dr Morbius said:


> The Shining: Kubrick yay! Tv movie..Nay. Too much emphasis on alcholism..disturbing, yes. Scary,no.


That's why Steve didn't like Stanley's version: it removed the alcoholism and the relationship between Jack and his father. If you've read the novel (as I'm sure most of you have), you'll see that those two subject lines were the driving force behind Jack's disintegration, and without them intact, the movie is just a ghost story. Mind, there's nothing wrong with a movie just being a ghost story, but I can see Steve's objection: as an author, you don't want your work screwed with. Oh well, I guess that's what happens when you sell the story rights to someone.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Talking about scariest movies got me to wondering about other "official" lists.

Hollywood.com's Top Twenty List:

1. The Exorcist
2. The Shining
3. The Changeling
4. Rosemary's Baby
5. Carrie
6. Nightmare on Elm Street
7. Texas Chainsaw Massacre
8. Halloween
9. Company of Wolves
10. Suspiria
11. Night of the Living Dead
12. The Amityville Horror
13. Serpent and the Rainbow
14. Alien
15. Psycho
16. Hellraiser
17. Pet Semetary
18. Dead Alive
19. The Omen
20. The Evil Dead 2


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

I was watching top ten scary movies of all time on some channel a while back and they had JAWS ranked as number one. What do you all feel about that. For sure it is a great movie that gives you the creeps from the time the nude chick gets eaten till the credits roll but I am not sure if I can put it into the sme catagory as some of the other movies previously mentioned.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Jaws* definitely belongs in that list, scarface. I promise you that anyone around that time who saw the thing, either didn't go to the beach for a long time afterward, or looked at the water in a whole different light for the rest of their lives. I can't think of anything more horrifying than having your flesh eaten, and knowing it's being eaten by a three ton fish that feels no remorse and won't let up until it has had its fill. There may be a few things AS bad, but this is one of the worst. It definitely works on a primal level and plays upon one of mans earliest fears, that of the unknown in the black depths of the cold sea. So yeah, I think *Jaws* is appropriately placed in the Horror category.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Remember, JAWS kept people on the beach and out of the water. Some people STILL stay outta the ocean, because of JAWS.
NO other film has had anywhere near that kinda impact.
PSYCHO didn't stop people from taking a shower. 
People still moved to New York, even after AMITYVILLE.
Kids still have proms, even after CARRIE.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

RAXL said:


> PSYCHO didn't stop people from taking a shower.


Some people it did!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Spaulding is correct. There are folks around here that don't take showers, and smell as if they haven't since *Psycho* was released.


----------



## Witterally (Apr 15, 2007)

I heard, from Mick Garris (director of about 5 SK adaptations), Stephen King was unhappy about Kubrick's Shining because it didn't deal with any emotions. Other than fear. And probably because of the hedge maze as opposed to the living hedge animals. I personally think both would have been great to use in a Shining movie. But, whatever... The Shining succeeds on atmosphere. But I can't think of much else that makes it great. At all. Oh yeah, that great opening. And the music was okay. But that's it. I'm dying to see Garris's version. A lot of people are actually saying it's really good. Some say it's the only good movie he ever made, while others adore his adaptation of The Stand.

I love Rosemary's Baby because of how interesting, freaky, and well-made it is. It is one of the most fascinating movies I've ever seen. Maybe it's not scary to some people. But it's still wonderful. And in my opinion, the greatest contemporary horror film ever made. Nothing else even comes close to beating this as the best horror film of it's time. Because of how amazingly detailed it is. And one of the very first to really bring horror out of the old-world gothic and into modern times. I'd hate to think what is "not boring" if Rosemary's Baby is _actually_ boring. It really makes you think.

Jaws is far too dramatic for me. I know for a lot of people a movie's focus on drama makes the horror more effective, but not for me. To me, Jaws has maybe 2 or 3% horror, 20% action, and the rest is drama, drama, drama. And once they got on that boat, I found the whole film to be a bore. Plus, I hated that Quinn guy. He might have been a great shark hunter, but I thought he was a jerk.



Sinister said:


> Spaulding has a lot of great films on his list with the exception of this one, *The Haunting*


Really? The 1963 version? Boy, I'm glad someone else didn't like it. I thought I was the only one.


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

Back from the dead!!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

there are so many movies I haven't seen . Better get to the library! I saw the tv the shining and thought it was really good. And that's why Matthew Lilardd was in Scream! It's a god damn spoof of a horror movie am I the only one who knows that?


----------



## Witterally (Apr 15, 2007)

What does Scream have to do with The Shining?


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Redrummmmm

Redddrrrummmm


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I was responding to a comment before about Matthew
mmmmurder


----------



## Witterally (Apr 15, 2007)

Before when? Where? Why didn't you use the Quote feature?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Dr Morbius said:


> 13 ghosts. Oh man..The premise was OK, but Tony Shaloub needs to stay on the set of MONK.
> 
> I kept waiting for him to ask for a "wipe" after touching everything.
> 
> ...


There....er, here. I quoted myself. Why? Because I said it. That's right. Me. And you can quote me on that! LOL!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i didn't use quote feature because...well...i don't know. Maybe I just assumed people would look at the other posts?


----------



## Witterally (Apr 15, 2007)

From the 1st page? You're the one responding to posts the poster made about 12 or so posts back. How do you expect people to know what that was refering to? Besides, you were saying Matthew Lillard and a parody, that could be a reference to any number of movies! Just use the quote feature if the person you're talking to made the post WAY back there. And I'm sorry if I forgot about the Scooby Doo reference way back on the 1st page of this 3 page topic. It doesn't make you better than me, it means you were silly to not use the quote feature. This is not exactly a riveting discussion where I should be expected to hang on to every word.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Ok, guys, let's get back on topic Ok?


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

yeah jeez it wasn't that big a deal you just went off back there. And i don't rember saying anything about me being better than you... anyway the Shining yes Jack Nicolson, insane man...


----------



## The Haunter (Apr 7, 2007)

I watched the Shinning at a resort in alaska when it was snowing and all the guests were gone ( I was on clean up and shut down crew) That added a whole new fright to the film


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

lol haunter thats so cool, i watched it right before a religious ed class haha


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I have seen The Shining more times than I can't even count.
It comes on tv during the weekend all the time. We always end up watching it.

"come play with us, Danny.......for evah and evah and evah"


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

When I saw The Shining DVD in a bargain bin at Wally world, I HAD to buy it. I watch it all the time. I used to have it on tape, but you know how those degrade. The behind the scenes footage on the DVD is very interesting.


----------



## Witterally (Apr 15, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> When I saw The Shining DVD in a bargain bin at Wally world, I HAD to buy it.


That really sucks. I'm glad you got a deal but if I had found that DVD in the bargain bin, I would have gotten it. Our Wal Mart bargain bin always sucks!


----------

